# DMOC 445 and CCShell



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

What brand of usb serial adapter are you using? and yes it sounds like a driver issue. The driver might be specific to the usb-serial adapter, Did the usb-serial adapter come with the controller? Maybe check with the controller manufacturer web site. win7 normally looks for the driver I thought . If you can get to the Device Manager window you should see a yelow triangle by the usb port that you have the usb serial adapter plugged into. It will/should say what the device is. Then you just( like it is ever that easy) need to find the driver for it. or it could be as easy as finding a generic usb-serial driver.

later floyd


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Thank you Floyd. Got the new cable and driver and now have a video up showing my computer talking to the controller. I will do more testing but so far so good. It is the original file for this DMOC 445 Inverter.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Glad it worked. 
later floyd


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Now is there anyone here that has copies of DMOC 445 .ccs files? Specific for the 445. Just want to see what others have used.


----------



## electricvolksie (Jan 30, 2017)

I went through this last year and now finally have a stable ccshell setup with the correct .ccs. No small feat. For .ccs files I had luck searching this forum and through wolftronix' website. I would suggest connecting to your DMOC over hyperterminal, most ccshell installs come with it preconfigured but it is also outlined in the ccshell manual (which you can find with a quick google search). Once you connect it will spit out your exact build code (with 2 extra zeros per block... 90 - 8e = 0090 - 008e). I did try the manually overwriting the build code in a .ccs trick and was able to connect with ccshell, but have heard if you start writing parameters it can mess things up. An old laptop with XP and a db9 port was the best $50 I've spent in a while. And when you get going I would be interested to compare parameter files. I'm not through registration yet but have been driving up my road and am slowly improving drivability.


----------



## Frexio (4 mo ago)

Hello onegreenev & floydr, I have an EV installed with a DMOC 445 but it recently stopped communicating through cc shell and also the contactor is no longer switching when the vehicle is in Key-On. Is there any one who still offers technical support for Azure Dynamics controllers?


----------

